# tiktok is the new ig



## thekurdishprince (Dec 13, 2020)

post your users i'll be following all


----------



## chance (Dec 13, 2020)

taking notes great thread mods better pin


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Dec 13, 2020)

it really is at this point it's just videos instead of pictures

went from facebook (text messages), to instagram (pictures), to tiktok (videos). 

now you have to look good in motion too. over.


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 13, 2020)

Native said:


> it really is at this point it's just videos instead of pictures
> 
> went from facebook (text messages), to instagram (pictures), to tiktok (videos).
> 
> now you have to look good in motion too. over.



go scroll thru ig rn and tell me how many tiktok vids u saw in ur feed


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 13, 2020)

chance said:


> taking notes great thread mods better pin



just drop ur @ lol


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Dec 13, 2020)

my @ is really funny especially to people on this forum but I’m not tryna dox myself


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 13, 2020)

LachowskiWannabe said:


> my @ is really funny especially to people on this forum but I’m not tryna dox myself


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Dec 13, 2020)

thekurdishprince said:


> View attachment 869197


you send it first


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 13, 2020)

LachowskiWannabe said:


> you send it first



@thekurdishprince1


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Dec 13, 2020)

thekurdishprince said:


> @thekurdishprince1


whats your lay count


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 13, 2020)

LachowskiWannabe said:


> whats your lay count


guess


----------



## Deleted member 11221 (Dec 13, 2020)

copesville


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Dec 13, 2020)

thekurdishprince said:


> guess


like 8 also how often do you workout and for how long


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 13, 2020)

Copesville said:


> copesville



take a good long hard look in the mirror


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 13, 2020)

LachowskiWannabe said:


> like 8 also how often do you workout and for how long



nub i will literally write u a routine rn


----------



## Deleted member 11221 (Dec 13, 2020)

thekurdishprince said:


> take a good long hard look in the mirror


didnt need u to remind me that im subhuman


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 13, 2020)

Copesville said:


> didnt need u to remind me that im subhuman



strong cope/10


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 13, 2020)

Copesville said:


> didnt need u to remind me that im subhuman



the only subhumans i know r sluts


----------



## buckchadley31 (Dec 13, 2020)

OP is glowing


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 13, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> OP is glowing



and not a single @ was posted

literally any one of u phagguits can get tik tok famous

srs


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (Dec 13, 2020)

Posts 
47
Reputation
34


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 13, 2020)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> Posts
> 47
> Reputation
> 34



posts
48
reputation
36

u mad? ya u mad


----------



## anti caking agents (Dec 13, 2020)

Native said:


> it really is at this point it's just videos instead of pictures
> 
> went from facebook (text messages), to instagram (pictures), to tiktok (videos).
> 
> now you have to look good in motion too. over.


Interesting. Going from easier to harder to fraud. Text, pictures then to videos. Wonder if there is a pyschological reason or it is just that the tech is finally here.


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 14, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> Interesting. Going from easier to harder to fraud. Text, pictures then to videos. Wonder if there is a pyschological reason or it is just that the tech is finally here.



it's not about looks, it's about time spent on app,

tiktok's user engagement rates is ridiculous, people spend more time on tiktok than facebook, snapchat, or instagram

ugly people go viral on tiktok all the time


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Dec 14, 2020)

i don't use it ngl


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 14, 2020)

ur missing out, social media of ig caliber dont come around often


----------



## bonsai (Dec 14, 2020)

ig is better for getting laid, tiktok is full of kids


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 14, 2020)

bonsai said:


> ig is better for getting laid, tiktok is full of kids



who controls the future


----------



## Pretty (Dec 14, 2020)

ShIt thread IG has all tiktok features and more


----------



## IdiAmin (Dec 14, 2020)

thekurdishprince said:


> post your users i'll be following all



Just be a CCP member theory


----------



## IdiAmin (Dec 14, 2020)

Fuckin TikTok really? What are you trying to do, groom?


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 14, 2020)

IdiAmin said:


> Just be a CCP member theory



just be socially unknown theory h-ha! right guys! 
can't come for me if you don't know i exist!
r-right? guys?


----------



## IdiAmin (Dec 14, 2020)

thekurdishprince said:


> just be socially unknown theory h-ha! right guys!
> can't come for me if you don't know i exist!
> r-right? guys?



Dude, I have an IG and Snap, you have to cope with your Chinese app for pedos, I'll take what I got


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 14, 2020)

Wallmart version of Zyzz


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 14, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Wallmart version of Zyzz
> View attachment 870607



mog or be mogged phaggit


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 14, 2020)

thekurdishprince said:


> mog or be mogged phaggit


I don't get how you can be so narcy looking so mediocre


----------



## MyFUTUREisBLEAK (Dec 14, 2020)

Tiktok isn't for masculine people. Its for prettyboys and jbs.


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 14, 2020)

IdiAmin said:


> Dude, I have an IG and Snap, you have to cope with your Chinese app for pedos, I'll take what I got



you can cope by acting holier than thou like you have morals 
or
you can accept reality for what it is and take this gift i am offering you


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 14, 2020)

thekurdishprince said:


> you can cope by acting holier than thou like you have morals
> or
> you can accept reality for what it is and take this gift i am offering you


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 14, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> View attachment 870612



just go to my ig in my tiktok is the new ig theory theory

jfl you guys are something else i love it lolol


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 14, 2020)

thekurdishprince said:


> just go to my ig in my tiktok is the new ig theory theory
> 
> jfl you guys are something else i love it lolol


Why would i go to your tik tok who cares about you


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 14, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Why would i go to your tik tok who cares about you



no one really cares about any of us except family at the end of the day bro
i want to see you looksmax phaggits succeed bc you guys remind me a lot of myself when i was 16-17
i just want to give you guys the same guidance i wish i had when i was that young

no pedo


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 14, 2020)

thekurdishprince said:


> no one really cares about any of us except family at the end of the day bro
> i want to see you looksmax phaggits succeed bc you guys remind me a lot of myself when i was 16-17
> i just want to give you guys the same guidance i wish i had when i was that young
> 
> no pedo


Bro what success you look like Zyzz after a car accident but i appreciate the message


----------



## IdiAmin (Dec 14, 2020)

thekurdishprince said:


> you can cope by acting holier than thou like you have morals
> or
> you can accept reality for what it is and take this gift i am offering you



LOL at you coping with TikTok being a pussy magnet


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 14, 2020)

good Body OP, but i'm too old for tiktok


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 14, 2020)

IdiAmin said:


> LOL at you coping with TikTok being a pussy magnet


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 14, 2020)

thekurdishprince said:


>



habibi, should i hop on roids? i'd kill for a physique like yours


----------



## IdiAmin (Dec 14, 2020)

thekurdishprince said:


>




LOL at you that you think I'll listen to that stupid shitass audio


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 14, 2020)

IdiAmin said:


> LOL at you that you think I'll listen to that stupid shitass audio





thekurdishprince said:


>



the difference in graycels is real

on the one hand we have angry teenage virgins and on the other we have zyzz maxxers that are a genioplasty away from chad-hood


----------



## IdiAmin (Dec 14, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> the difference in graycels is real
> 
> on the one hand we have angry teenage virgins and on the other we have zyzz maxxers that are a genioplasty away from chad-hood



I know


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 14, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> the difference in graycels is real
> 
> on the one hand we have angry teenage virgins and on the other we have zyzz maxxers that are a genioplasty away from chad-hood



its ok i was that angry teenage virgin too once, i still am

i thought being a hard cunt, not giving a fuck, hating on other people was ~alpha~

i got laid but i'd rather be that teenage virgin srs


----------



## IdiAmin (Dec 14, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> the difference in graycels is real
> 
> on the one hand we have angry teenage virgins and on the other we have zyzz maxxers that are a genioplasty away from chad-hood



LOL at you with insulting me with calling me a teenage virgin, dude, you're on the same forum as me and I bet you're a bloated manlet


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 14, 2020)

IdiAmin said:


> LOL at you with insulting me with calling me a teenage virgin, dude, you're on the same forum as me and I bet you're a bloated manlet


yeah, i'm on the same forum but don't spazz out at random people to get some internet validation points

your posts scream insecurities and virginity


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 14, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> habibi, should i hop on roids? i'd kill for a physique like yours



aziz, depends on how dedicated you are to lifting

i think every guy should at least do ONE cycle in their life srs

its literally an irl cheat code to be ~alpha~


the only day ur too old is the day u die, phaggit


----------



## Yusu (Dec 14, 2020)

Native said:


> it really is at this point it's just videos instead of pictures
> 
> went from facebook (text messages), to instagram (pictures), to tiktok (videos).
> 
> now you have to look good in motion too. over.


next will be your smell on bligblog


----------



## IdiAmin (Dec 14, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> yeah, i'm on the same forum but don't spazz out at random people to get some internet validation points
> 
> your posts scream insecurities and virginity



lol you project hard but ok


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 14, 2020)

Yusu said:


> next will be your smell on bligblog


next your DNA for sale on babynames.com


----------



## Luke LLL (Dec 14, 2020)

@1kieranbright


----------



## Yusu (Dec 14, 2020)

thekurdishprince said:


> next your DNA for sale on babynames.com


I am kurdish too brotha


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 14, 2020)

Yusu said:


> I am kurdish too brotha



brb buying your DNA to start a kurdish militia lolol


----------



## Yusu (Dec 14, 2020)

thekurdishprince said:


> brb buying your DNA to start a kurdish militia lolol


jfl you will get kurdish nose


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 14, 2020)

nelson said:


> @1kieranbright



followed lool keep up the vids


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 14, 2020)

Yusu said:


> jfl you will get kurdish nose



i nose what u r talking abt bro


----------



## BeefJurky (Dec 14, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> ShIt thread IG has all tiktok features and more


Just cross-post on each platform and capitalize on the content


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 14, 2020)

Only a truly retarded person would willingly dox themselves by revealing such personal information


----------



## thekurdishprince (Dec 17, 2020)

for those starting off on tiktok

spend some time getting familiar with the app, look at the content that gets on your fyp, the more you interact with a certain type of content, (how long you watch it, do you like it, comment, rewatch, share, etc) the more that content gets pushed to you and trains the FYP which is an algorithm that learns your interests. GO TO YOUR SETTINGS AND CHANGE YOUR ACCOUNT TO A PRO ACCOUNT. learn how to edit videos, look at how videos that are posted in your fyp edited, look at trends, look at hashtags.

1 - your first 5 videos determine what kind of account you are, stick to a niche at first. your first 5 videos determine how well your account does in the future (account authority) don't post stupid stuff at first.

2 - keep your videos short <10-15 seconds, people don't have attention span so cut out filler

3 - DON'T DELETE VIDEOS EVER

4 - tiktok ranks videos by rating them based on their metrics, ordered from most important to least

rewatches 10 pts
watch time 8 pts
shares 5 pts
comments 3 pts
likes 1 pts

5 - respond to all people's comments on your posts, it's good engagement and keeps them rewatching

6 - use hashtags, it helps the algorithm get your content to the right people

7 - keep your captions short, you phaggits post DIDN'T READ LOL on every post here

8 - get a cheeky, memorable username,

9 - get an attention grabbing profile pic

10 - post a LOT like every ~2 hours minimum


----------

